# Info Interfaccie di rete

## rdivincenzo

Scusatemi, vorrei sapere se in Gentoo  esiste un comando che mi fornisca informazioni circa l'associazione della device fisica (es. eth0) al nome del costruttore e/o modello.

Grazie anticipatamente!

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao ,

Con "lspci" hai la lista delle periferiche pci 

Con "lsusb" quelle usb.

Ma associazione eth* non saprei proprio

----------

## rdivincenzo

I due comandi elencati li conoscevo già, purtroppo sono su un server e ho installato 4 schede di rete tutte diverse, ovviamente non ho modo di riconoscerle se non come facevano gli antichi, ovvero attestare il cavo e fare il ping.

Ora, mi chiedo, c'è un metodo meno obsoleto?

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Manwhe

humm.

se fai ifconfig eth* ti restituisce il macaddress, magari ti torna utile

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:44:55:EE:17

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:96871 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:106632 errors:110 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:59113476 (56.3 Mb) TX bytes:43645514 (41.6 Mb)

Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd400

poi anche un 

dmesg | grep -i eth

eth0: BMAC at 00:05:02:5e:a5:26

eth1: DC21143 at 0x0400 (PCI bus 0, device 13), h/w address

00:00:c5:50:85:07,

----------

## rdivincenzo

Certo sapere il MAC aiuta ma non e velocissimo!

Non ci sono altri comandi conosciuti?

----------

## Peach

forse potrebbe esserti d'aiuto:

```
# ls -l /sys/class/net/
```

combinato con l'id che trovi in lspci, hai quello che cerchi.

----------

## djinnZ

```
lspci -v > file
```

 e poi metti file su un sito che mi perdo sempre ma che sicuramente qualche anima pia potrà indicarti.

----------

## codadilupo

non ricordo piu' quale sito restituiva il produttore inserendo la prima metà del mac address...  comunque esiste  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

Non sapendo cosa fare, ho trovato un sito di MAC Addr lookup ed ho fatto un minuscolo script (anzi, è una sola riga, non avevo voglia di aprire un editor).

```
# DEV=wlan0; MAC=$(ip link show dev ${DEV} |grep link |tr -s ' ' |cut -d' ' -f3 |cut -d':' -f1,2,3 --output-delimiter=''); wget "http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/?string=${MAC}" -O - 2>/dev/null |grep -i "${MAC}" |grep "www\.google\.com" |cut -d'>' -f2 |cut -d'<' -f1
```

Lo esegui da root ed inizializzi DEV all'interfaccia che preferisci  :Razz:  (Spero tu abbia installato iproute2)

p.s. è una cosa schifosa fatta così   :Cool: 

p.p.s. non so usare awk   :Cool: 

----------

## rdivincenzo

Ragazzi, che dire .... Siete forti ....!!! 

Grazie ....

----------

## codadilupo

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Non sapendo cosa fare, ho trovato un sito di MAC Addr lookup ed ho fatto un minuscolo script (anzi, è una sola riga, non avevo voglia di aprire un editor).
> 
> ```
> # DEV=wlan0; MAC=$(ip link show dev ${DEV} |grep link |tr -s ' ' |cut -d' ' -f3 |cut -d':' -f1,2,3 --output-delimiter=''); wget "http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/?string=${MAC}" -O - 2>/dev/null |grep -i "${MAC}" |grep "www\.google\.com" |cut -d'>' -f2 |cut -d'<' -f1
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco Coffer! Mi rcordava il caffe', infatti  :Razz: 

P.S.: Grande oRDeX!

Coda

----------

